# Nvidia GeForce 8600M GT Bios Version empty @ GPU-Z



## puma99dk| (Jun 30, 2011)

as topic says GPU-Z 0.5.4 ROG and normal don't show Bios Version for my dad's Nvidia GeForce 8600M GT graphic card in his Packard Bell laggy also subvendor is unknown (1631) but i guess that's just Packard Bell 

here is a ss with System Information from Nvidia Controlpanel and both versions of GPU-Z 0.5.4






i hope this can be fixed aswell


We all want to help with info, or i do


----------



## W1zzard (Jun 30, 2011)

this can happen when the graphics bios is part of the motherboard bios and gpuz is unable to read the bios


----------



## puma99dk| (Jun 30, 2011)

W1zzard said:


> this can happen when the graphics bios is part of the motherboard bios and gpuz is unable to read the bios



oki, so it's not fixable? ^^;

but still just if u wanted to integrate the information if it was possible W1zzard ^^


----------



## W1zzard (Jun 30, 2011)

i'll look into some options .. it's probably possible for nvidia cards


----------



## puma99dk| (Jun 30, 2011)

oki, if u need anymore information tell me W1zzard and i will see if i can find it ^^


----------



## niffcreature (Jul 12, 2011)

Is what fixable? 

Why do you need to change anything?

Also what happens if you try to save the vBIOS? (green arrow over a chip icon to the right of 'unknown')


----------



## librin.so.1 (Jul 23, 2011)

Might be relevant, and since I'm reluctant to start a new thread...

I have a similar issue with my 7600GT
with 0.5.3 and earlier absolutely everything works well, but the 0.5.4 can't read the BIOS version of my card. Also, BIOS read and saved with 0.5.3 and then opened with NiBiTor appears to be healthy, while using 0.5.4 to read/save BIOS gives a corrupt one.
By the way, 0.5.4 seems to be having trouble with the shader clock - reports the default to be either -0 MHz, or as a not-fitting-in-the-field string of zeros. 0.5.3 and earlier neatly reports 0 MHz (as there is no shader clock on this card, I think).
I will attach screenshots of gpu-z 0.5.4 [both shader clock variations] and a 0.5.3 comparison.
0.5.4 #1

0.5.4 #2

0.5.3


P.S. 0.5.4 crashes relatively often for some reason [unknown to me].


----------



## veljko4u (Aug 28, 2011)

Hi! Im new to this forum. Just wanted to say thanks for pinting me that the issues with my 8600m gt were from the low speed of gpu/shader/memory. MUCH lower than manufacturer specified. U can see my gpu z bench, and please tell me is there a way to boost this values. Cheers!


----------

